# Planting Seed in Hot, Dry Climate



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2013)

My back lawn is fading, due to hot dry weather over the years and watering restrictions.  I have two small bags of 'native' Colorado seed...hopefully it will need little water and care (drought resistant).  I need to plant it quickly, in a soil that's very sandy/hard clay.  One is Buffalo Grass, and the other is Blue Grama grass.  I can only water twice a week, due to restrictions.

Anyhoo, I'm not willing to dedicate too much time or effort.   I plan on putting down the seed, covering with a couple of bags of mulch, etc, then watering when possible.  Any tips for easy planting?  I've been on my hands and knees in the past, carefully planting grass seed, only to be disappointed with the results.  We're really not fussy about the looks or lushness of our lawn, but we want some living green there to help with soil erosion, etc.   Any advice?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 15, 2013)

If you can wait . . . my understanding is it's best to plant in the fall as the weather is cooler and wetter.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2013)

I have to agree with That Guy.  I live in Houston with clay soil and hot dry conditions too.  Everything wants to just burn up and the ground turns to concrete if not watered enough.  I don't think anything would be easy to plant during the summer down here, and probably the same for you too.

My front lawn is getting bald in many places.  Had a load of mixed soil (with mulch/wood shavings/small stones mixed in)  delivered last month and spread it out.  A few blades of grass are poking through.   I've been looking into ground covers that might give a green look and be a little less temperamental then grass.  (And subdivision rules don't allow sand and cactus as an option... lol)   Haven't come up with an answer yet.  
Anyone with ideas, would love to hear them.


----------



## Anne (Jun 23, 2013)

I agree that fall planting is best, as we've struggled for years getting grass to grow, and finally have a fairly nice lawn.  Planting in fall, covering with straw seemed to work best.   One thing that does well is clover, if you don't mind that in the lawn.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks That Guy and Boo's Mom.  I bought some top soil, compost and mulch earlier this week, but my husband, like you, recommended that I wait until fall.  Since these are supposed to be hot weather seeds and drought tolerant, I figured it would be okay/preferred to plant now.  Fact is though, it's been super hot and dry and sunny...go gonna wait until late September.  I've been looking for years also for an inexpensive and durable alternative.  One year I planted clover in some areas, that did pretty well for a couple of years, but I guess it needs to be replanted over and over again.  Also, wasn't an ideal choice in the dog potty areas.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2013)

Anne said:


> I agree that fall planting is best, as we've struggled for years getting grass to grow, and finally have a fairly nice lawn.  Planting in fall, covering with straw seemed to work best.   One thing that does well is clover, if you don't mind that in the lawn.



Does clover bring on a bee problem?   I've heard that.  
I've seen ground covers that are for drought conditions, but they all flower too much for what i want.  Just want a 'green look', and something that you don't have to mow much.  I know, I want a lot!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2013)

Thinking back on it, the bees were attracted to the flowers, but since nobody's allergic to bee stings here, it wasn't much of a concern. :bee:


----------



## Anne (Jun 23, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Does clover bring on a bee problem?   I've heard that.
> I've seen ground covers that are for drought conditions, but they all flower too much for what i want.  Just want a 'green look', and something that you don't have to mow much.  I know, I want a lot!




It does to a point, but with the garden, we don't mind the bees - though, it seems we rarely see bees anymore, even with the clover.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 23, 2013)

Anne said:


> It does to a point, but with the garden, we don't mind the bees - though, it seems we rarely see bees anymore, even with the clover.



Honey bees have been in serious decline.  They really are sweet little guys and I work in the garden around them and they don't bother you if you don't bother them.  Wasps are another thing altogether but don't think they are interested in clover.  There are many different types of clover and some can be invasive and others a good cover crop.  A good seed catalogue can recommend the best grasses for a specific area and/or purpose.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2013)

Bugs do not normally bother me too much. A couple of years ago, I felt something on my side and took a swipe at it. In Florida we have mahogany wasp and boy do they hurt when they sting. It was, it stung, it hurt like hell and hurt for 2 or 3 days more.
i do keep an eye out for these guys now.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 24, 2013)

I have nothing against honey bees. Not at all.  Yes, do know they are in decline, and that we need them... just don't want to be stepping on them on the lawn.
As for those pesky wasps, why aren't their numbers declining?
Have been stung a time or two.


----------

